# Nighttime barking and growling (not crated)



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here on the forum. I've been using it as a valuable resource in the last year, and finally created a profile because I need some help.
I have a wonderful 11 (almost 12 ) month old female Vizsla. She is crated during the day (2-5 hours) on some days without a problem. At night she sleeps in bed (she loves to snuggle). We've never had any problems with her at night. However, since a few weeks she started waking up at night and started growling and barking. It must be something she hears outside. It had happened a few times in the past, but after a few minutes she would just settle and go back to sleep.
In the last few weeks, she's been waking up several times and will not settle down. I've tried ignoring her, taking her around the house and in the yard to have her see there's nothing there, treats to try to teach shh (she's too upset to want treats), but nothing works. She is freaked out and I can't calm her down. After a few hours she will finally come and snuggle and fall asleep.
She hardly ever growls or bark in the house during the day.
I don't know why this started all of the sudden. Has anybody ever had this or has advice on what to do? Anything is appreciated!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles does this too. He growls and barks when he hears something at night. Luckily for us, if we acknowledge him and tell him to settle down, he goes back to bed. We like that he alerts us, but also like that he settles when we tell him to. 

We have heard that if your dog won't settle down, you could try teaching her to speak, so then you can teach her to quiet down. 

Maybe try keeping windows closed or having a fan on for some noise to make noises outside less noticeable?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Isn't that a fun way to wake up in the middle of the night??

Cash and Penny do this on occasion, but luckily they settle down pretty quickly when I tell them that everything is ok.

Last year Cash would wake up growling and barking and couldn't seem to settle down and it took me a while to figure out that at that time of the year there were lots of little frogs out in the yard and at night they would make noise and sometimes they would crawl up on the windows - it totally freaked him out. He would wake up every night for a couple of weeks until the frogs went away, then he was fine. I wonder if there's something out in your yard this time of the year that is upsetting him?

I also like what MilesMom suggested - a fan could help to provide some white noise and maybe that will keep her from waking up. It's tough, because you don't want her to completely stop doing it, just in case there really is a problem she trying to tell you about.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I would also freak out if frogs would crawl up my windows! 

Thanks for the advice CrazyCash and MilesMom! 
I do have a fan on already, but maybe I'll try keeping the window closed. I'll also go around the house to see if there is something around that could be upsetting her. 
I've watched a lot of videos on how to stop barking. The problem is that she doesn't bark from a knock on the door or something else that's easily recreated. Also, it's not just barking, she's really upset (so she won't take a treat, which is what is used in these kind of training videos)... so unfortunately I haven't been able to figure out how to teach her to speak.

My strategy for tonight is to make sure she is absolutely exhausted before going to bed so that hopefully it will be harder for her to wake up in the middle of the night


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have a small, vocal, cockerspanel mix girl, she must be crated at night. Left outside her crate she will chase anything and bark. The cat is greatful also, Lisa sleeps in her crate. Her crate is in our master, right beside our bed... She is quiet in her crate.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

They are watch dogs, after all.

Don't exhaust her before bed. Go to bed regularly. be prepared for her to alert you to some nocturnal emission of some kind. Be prepared with some soothing, settling responses. She needs to acclimate to the world + her natural protective instincts. If you sleep with the windows closed, she wont learn this, it's like potty training. You have to be prepared to help her learn to settle WITH the noise, not by creating an artificial environment that limits your options.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Because they put on earmuffs when they go to kennel... ;D 
L  neStart again... you entertainer...

The Vizsla dog does not whine, bark... Unless, absolutely necessary or is sick, threatened, frightened, potty badly, runny stomach ... 

Ask yourself do you really need the dog telling you when a fly enters the room... there are many distractions in the world around us. An inexperienced, young dog will be frightened more, especially when there is a breakdown in leadership. 
We are the head of the pack... if the dog alerts us, WE must go and investigate EVERY TIME... and every time we must reassure the dog... good luck sleeping for a long while... 

In the wild, the ultimate pack leader (the mother dog) will not tolerate any misbehavior from a youngster... it better sit quiet in the den or risk attracting predators.
That is the main reason they don't bark and don't whine in the kennel (as long as the kennel is beside us because "when you live with a Vizsla, it will live on top of your head") 

Toni lived in another room... becasue he was a big boy, GSD, *a watch dog, after all* but, he's orders were not to bark unless a big elephant sized fly enters the room and threatens to steal stuff.

@ Kafka don't crate, but make sure the dog knows YOU are the pack leader and YOU are the one who takes care of all threats. My guess is with a puppy the mother dog must keep it warm and out of trouble, if she chooses to bypass the crate during, a fright stage....
Dogs have these as they grow and become more aware of their surroundings... http://www.dogclub.co.uk/advice/puppygrowth.php

http://www.littlehats.net/apprentice/training-articles-007.html


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! I'm a little less worried that this will be permanent. Last night she didn't bark once  Also, I talked to someone with a vizsla who is a couple months older and said that she went through the same thing. It just lasted a few weeks and then she was quiet at night gain. So hopefully this was just a phase.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

datacan said:


> Because they put on earmuffs when they go to kennel... ;D
> L  neStart again... you entertainer..


Julius, I'm not an entertainer, nor do I appreciate the condescension. I'd refer you (and the original poster) to my response. It is both accurate and correct and based on more than a heightened sense of my own self worth.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lone, dogs are not that complicated. I will always choose a crate for training rather than wrestle with a puppy's instincts. 

A young dog is inexperienced and frankly, most of us are not able to communicate effectively. That's why we crate at the beginning. Don't worry, they graduate. 
They can be desensitized in stages but not all at once. We're just not dog enough for them. 

EXERCISE, DISCIPLINE and only then AFFECTION - Millan put it best. 

The trick in dog training is to pick and choose methods what work and what's mortally acceptable at the time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone in my house knows, I'm great during the day as long as I get my sleep at night. Nothing wrong with the occasional woof at nigh and calming the dog, but I wouldn't let it become a habit. Mine either learn to settle or they are crated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang, I need to start putting on my glasses before posting.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Funny the commercial just aired...


----------

